# Exxon Mobil Record profits again



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

This article came out this morning. Once again Exxon Mobil sets record profit for a U.S. owed company. This explains why they have gas prices so high. God for bid some day they do not have a record profit. The C.F.O might get fired!! It is sad when all these airlines are going out of business and having record loses and the auto industry is losing millions and thousands of employees are getting laid off the oil companies can do what ever they want and no one in Washington D.C. cares.:confused

Exxon Mobil has biggest profit ever at $11.68B - Road Runner


----------



## Ypsi Goat (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm not typically in the business of defending huge multi-national behemoths like the oil companies, but the argument that these profits are outrageous always bothers me. Sure, the raw numbers seem astronomical, but they need to be examined in relation to the amount of revenue they were earned on. Income numbers usually come in around 10% of the total revenue, which is a decent rate of return, but nothing that should prompt calls for the delivering the heads of the oil executives on a stick or the implementation of a windfall profits tax. For example, ExxonMobil is one of the world's largest publicly-owned corporation based on revenues (approx. $390 billion for 2007); it logically follows that they are going to be making record profits (approx. $40 billion, or 10.25% of gross revenues, for 2007) too. Most people wouldn't consider starting a business without the expectation of at least a similar 10% rate of return.


----------



## Dark_Blue (Jul 13, 2008)

I only have to say a few things about the oil companies.

1. Good for them, this is America, and there should be no limitation on how much money you can make, capping salaries is a form of Marxism.

2. We are the ones making them rich. Tired of oil companies making the big bucks? Then quit buying oil, or shut up, and any of us buying GTOs, sure are not ones helping lower oil consumption. 

3. You too can share in the profits of the oil companies. Buy stock, and lots of it. That is what I did back in 2000. Best move I ever made, I have made 100 Grand.

4. There are several, several reason airlines and automakers are going out of business. They have several other nails in the coffin that stem way before high oil prices. Oil may be the last nail in the coffin, but you sure cannot blame GM, Ford, or Chryslers financial crisis on oil.

5. And do not start all the BS about the oil companies being in cahoots with one another because it is not in their interest. If any oil company could come in and sell oil for a lower price they would to stimulate there sales.

I am so tired of all this whining, especially on a muscle car forum. If you do not like buying gas, sell your GTO and get Prius. Otherwise, no whining.

I really do not care if gas costs 10.00 a gallon. I will still be able to buy it. I do not care if we start off-shore drilling, even though I know it will lower prices. It does not matter to me anymore, I have given up on fighting the supply and demand ignorant liberals out there. 

Lastly, if there is such a thing as "alternative energy" that was practical, oil would be practically worthless, and they would be begging us to buy it. However the fact is, there is no widely available practical energy form out there. 

I am tired of all the liberal nonsense out there. SO sick of it, that gas can cost 10 or 20 dollars a gallon, and I wont blink an eye anymore.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I need your paycheck if you do not care if gas cost $10-20 dollars a gallon. If that happened the U.S. ecomony would come to a complete hault. Everyone keeps saying use alternative forms of energy. Ok where are they? Nothing is out there yet except walking and biking. I hybrid does not solve the problem. They are in limited production. Oh maybe I will by a electric car. Oh wait the Tesla cost 100,000.00. The Chevy Volt will be out in 2010so that does not help today. Not much to choose from. People laugh at muscle car owners whining about gas prices but most of us bought these cars when gas cost 1/2 of what it does now. I agree if someone went out today and bought a 2009 Viper and complained that would be different. Every airline that has gone out of business in the last 12 months sighted rising gas prices did them in. If gas prices continue to rise there will be no airlines left except maybe one Goverment owned one and I cannot wait to buy my round trip ticked from Los Angeles to Seattle for $1500.00. I am totally for a free market so let it freely destory itself!!


----------



## Dark_Blue (Jul 13, 2008)

GOATTEE said:


> I need your paycheck if you do not care if gas cost $10-20 dollars a gallon. If that happened the U.S. ecomony would come to a complete hault. Everyone keeps saying use alternative forms of energy. Ok where are they? Nothing is out there yet except walking and biking. I hybrid does not solve the problem. They are in limited production. Oh maybe I will by a electric car. Oh wait the Tesla cost 100,000.00. The Chevy Volt will be out in 2010so that does not help today. Not much to choose from. People laugh at muscle car owners whining about gas prices but most of us bought these cars when gas cost 1/2 of what it does now. I agree if someone went out today and bought a 2009 Viper and complained that would be different. Every airline that has gone out of business in the last 12 months sighted rising gas prices did them in. If gas prices continue to rise there will be no airlines left except maybe one Goverment owned one and I cannot wait to buy my round trip ticked from Los Angeles to Seattle for $1500.00. I am totally for a free market so let it freely destory itself!![/QUOTE
> 
> You should read my post a little more in detail there, chief. The reason why I do not care anymore about high gas prices is because I do not care to fight liberals anymore on this matter. They have opposed drilling and refining for years. It is no surprise to me, and the high gas prices are here, and what did Obama "the messiah" say about them? He said he thought they came too fast. The good news to me about high gas prices is that it will keep minorities, and other liberal voters out of the way for me, less traffic. I can afford them, no matter what they cost. I have fought the conservative battle against liberals and environmentalists for years, and for me, I am finally letting them have a world without oil. They can now figure out how to feed their families, and pay all of their bills, while still using gasoline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

From what I`ve been told, the reason we don`t do more drilling and pumping of wells we have capped off here for "National security" reasons is because they feel the Arab countries are close to running out of oil. And once they do then the USA will be sitting on the largest oil reserve in the world and will then dictate prices to the rest of the world.
Problem is, by the time that time comes, we will have moved on to other alternative fuels and the oil may be worthless.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Dark_Blue said:


> You should read my post a little more in detail there, chief. The reason why I do not care anymore about high gas prices is because I do not care to fight liberals anymore on this matter. They have opposed drilling and refining for years. It is no surprise to me, and the high gas prices are here, and what did Obama "the messiah" say about them? He said he thought they came too fast. The good news to me about high gas prices is that it will keep minorities, and other liberal voters out of the way for me, less traffic. I can afford them, no matter what they cost. I have fought the conservative battle against liberals and environmentalists for years, and for me, I am finally letting them have a world without oil. They can now figure out how to feed their families, and pay all of their bills, while still using gasoline.
> 
> If you read my post more carefully you would also see that I said that there is no current form of "alternative energy." I agree 100% with you, there is no form of alternative energy
> 
> ...



:agree:cheers You should run for office, but you're too right to get elected.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Rukee,
I have always thought this would be our intention...use up the other country's reserves and then be sitting on what we have...although painful for us, we still pay less than many in the world...
as for Exxon/Mobil...aren't they the biggest company in the world now???...I believe their *profit margins* are lower than many other companies so I disagree with the "blame the oil companies" mentality...the chickens are coming home to roost...we told them they can't drill or have any new refineries...now we pay for that.
Bill


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Offshore drilling, McCain, and Dark Blue FTW. :cool


----------



## Richard Rider (Aug 3, 2008)

*Exxon profit big, but far less than taxes*

This past quarter, ExxonMobil's "fat profit" is anything but – about 8.5 cents per dollar of sales. But the company DID pay a fat tax bill. Actually, customers paid that bill.

On a worldwide basis, in the 2nd 2008 quarter, ExxonMobil paid over $10 billion in corporate income taxes in the second quarter alone, $9.5 billion in sales taxes, and over $12 billion in other taxes.

In other words, ExxonMobil paid (or at least collected) $32.361 billion in taxes in the second quarter. Or to look at it another way - Exxon paid (or collected) almost $3 in taxes ($32.361 billion) for every $1 in profits ($11.68 billion). 

That means that for every dollar in Exxon sales – not profits, SALES -- 23.4 cents is for taxes. And that is averaged over all types of sales – not just gasoline. 

If the government chooses to nationalize Exxon (and the other oil companies) and take all their profit (reducing the stocks to zero value -- devastating pension funds nationwide), and if we make the outlandish assumption that a government oil company will run as efficiently as Exxon runs now, the price of $4 gas would drop all of 34 cents a gallon. Meantime, government taxes exceed 94 cents a gallon.

For those who wish to verify Exxon taxes, here's a URL for the company's quarterly earnings statement:
http://tinyurl.com/5rnmyc


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've owned a small business for almost 30 years and if my gross profit wasn't more than four times that of Exxon, I'd have to close the doors. Remember also that Exxon's profits are taxed. Goattee, what you've got to keep in mind is that whatever cost a company incurs at the hands of the gov't will be passed on to the consumer. When gov't and gov't wannabes start talking about taxing private enterprise, whether individual or corporate, to help "the common citizen" it's just a shell game. Watch this manuever while you're distracted from another manuever. Also remember that gov't produces nothing, nada, zip. No Exxon, no go.


----------



## Dark_Blue (Jul 13, 2008)

There are some pretty smart guys here judging by the above replies.

Exxon pays serious taxes, and helps a lot of folks stay retired.

As for me, I have no desire to run as a politician. I have heard too many idiots trying to blame this country's problems on Bush. It does not strike those idiots that gas prices have gone from about 2.50 average to 4.00 since the democrat controlled congress took over? I praise Bush for pulling the off-shore executive ban. Competition with OPEC is the only solution to our current oil crisis. So when is the Democratically controlled congress going to do what is best for the future? Even as polls show 75% of Americans are showing interest in off-shore drilling, Congress still opposes it. I thought Congress was supposed to represent the ideas of the people as a balance of power to the President. Instead the president is reflecting our views, and the Congress is opposing the people. This is just one of the disgusting things going on in American politics, that is doing us a serious disservice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Term limits, limit lobbiests, no special interest monies, no exemptions from currant laws, cap their salaries close to the national average working class family, force them to ballance their budget, then you may start to see a change in the way this country runs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Politicians are LOVING all of the oil companies huge profits. The more the oil companies make the more they donate to our legislatures in the way of......."bribes, hush money, pay offs," or to be politically correct ~~~> Campaign Contributions. The dog and pony show some of our "racketeers" are orchestrating is just that. If YOU are not succumbing to the brainwashing of going "green," and not reducing the carbon YOU digest, YOU are the problem, NOT the racketeers, the system, commodities brokers, OPEC or any of the other scoundrels pillaging like the looters they are. 

Here is a simple diagram to depict where our Lords of the Manor say the blame actually lies.......

<~~~~~~ Government ~~~~~~>


----------

